# ReinetteRenee any news?



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Any sign that your baby is planning to make an appearance yet? 

Hope you're resting and making the most of the calm before the storm


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ReinetteRenee said:


> Any sign... NOPE! stubborn little ****** doesn't want to come out. In 4 days he will have no choice. We have tried so much to get things going naturally that now its just about resting. It will be interesting to see how things are done here cause all i know is from what i have heard in america.


I can remember wheeling a friend around the garden in a wheelbarrow, trying to get things started. I really don't know how we thought that would help - probably just the fright of the experience!!

We'll have our fingers crossed for a speedy not-too-painful experience!


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

ReinetteRenee said:


> Any sign... NOPE! stubborn little ****** doesn't want to come out. In 4 days he will have no choice. We have tried so much to get things going naturally that now its just about resting. It will be interesting to see how things are done here cause all i know is from what i have heard in america.


I don't think there's much you can do to bring-on labour, so resting is the best thing to do right now. Bubs is obviously very comfortable in there, just wait until s/he's a teenager and you can't get him/her out of bed


----------

